# Salt bath and Tetra Parasite Guard?



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my pineapple swords is acting really bad. She is flashing every once in a while and just recently I saw her seize, just kinda spazzed out. So I figured some sort of parasite cause no white Ich spots. My water is ~.25ppm ammonia, 0 nitrites, 20ppm nitrates. The ammonia has been like this for weeks. My question is can I/has anyone given a fish a bath that has salt and some sort of medicine(I have tetra parasite guard)? Or would I do each one individually. Also, should I dose with ammo lock to make the ammonia less toxic, reducing stress? Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

tetra parasite gaurd is meant to be used in tank and allowed to work for days.Treatments (including waterchanges) last up to a week or so.Tetra Tetra Parasite Guard Tablets : Questions, Answers, How To, FAQs, Tips, Advice, Answers, Buying Guide


----------

